# Can using too much water conditioner harm my fish?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I have bought a water conditioner that says use 1 ml per 20 gallons but Freddy is in a 10 gallon and I don't know how much to use for 1 gallon. Can using too much harm Freddy? And even though this isn't the right place to ask, can I also use too much with my Molly, Fancy Guppy and Wild Guppies?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well technically all water conditioner are reducing agents so in the absence of something to react with they will begin to burn O2 but you would have to add a monster dose to do any harm.
R


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

So, even though the instructions say 1 ml per 20, I can use half a ml for 1 gallon? And it will be safe?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Is the fish at the top piping?
R


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

If piping in this context (I'm still learning the fish care lingo) means going to the surface to gasp for air, then no. They aren't. The only time I see my fish going to the surface is to eat. Although Freddy (my only remaining betta fish) goes to the air every now and then to "sip" some of the air but it's not all the time. I think that's normal in betta fish because of their labyrinth gills.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Well as long as he not hanging at the top gasping for air you are all right. I would do another water change and watch the water conditioner. What water conditioner are you using?
R


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

API Tap Water Conditioner. It's the only one my LFS carries.

Here's a picture of the product:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41zFxS8Dr5L._SY300_.jpg


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It's mainly sodium thiosulfate which has been used in the hobby since the beginning of the hobby and a chelating agent (EDTA)
R


----------



## cowgirlbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Ummm ok I'm new to this site and hope for replies I don't know what fin rot is and was wondering if blazer had it???? Please reply to me in email if you do I will send pic.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

cowgirlbil said:


> Ummm ok I'm new to this site and hope for replies I don't know what fin rot is and was wondering if blazer had it???? Please reply to me in email if you do I will send pic.


I don't know your email so I'll show you what fin rot looks like. Here are some pictures of fin rot(I'm assuming Blazer is a betta fish):
***
Fin rot in Gold fish








Fin rot in Betta Fish

















Basically, if your betta's (or other fishes)fins don't look their normal color and/or are falling off, THAT'S fin rot. It is very serious and can even kill your fish if it makes it to the body of your fish. It is treatable if caught soon enough. This is probably against the rules of the forum but if your fish may have fin rot, this is an emergency and I love fish way too much to care. 
How to treat fin rot:
http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-Fin-Rot
Good luck.


----------



## cowgirlbil (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks his fins look smaller ... My email is [email protected]


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm I don't use any of those water conditioner. I only use anti-chlorine and dry indian almond leaves. They work great on them and they are livelier than ever.


----------

